# ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΥ "OFFSHORE -Τα νησιά των θησαυρών"



## Count Baltar (Dec 9, 2011)

Την Πέμπτη 15 Δεκεμβρίου 2011, στις 7 το απόγευμα, ο μεταφραστής και οικονομολόγος Νίκος Ρούσσος και ο καθηγητής οικονομικών του Παντείου Πανεπιστημίου Κώστας Μελάς, μιλάνε για το βιβλίο "Offshore, τα νησιά των θησαυρών" στο βιβλιοπωλείο Ευριπίδης, Ανδρ. Παπανδρέου 11, Χαλάνδρι.

Σημείωση: η παρουσία του συγκεκριμένου σπόνσορα στο κάτω δεξιά τμήμα της πρόσκλησης δεν είναι τυχαία. :clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2011)

Καλοτάξιδο, Νίκο!


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2011)

Άμα καταφέρουμε να ξεπεράσουμε άλλη μια Τρίτη και δεκατρείς, ξέρουμε πού θα τα πιούμε πού θα σε δούμε.

Εύγε! Και σε πολλά τέτοια. (Σπολάτια)


----------



## sarant (Dec 10, 2011)

Καλοτάξιδο και κρίμα που θα το χάσω -εκείνη την ώρα θα πετάω. Να απογειωθούν και οι πωλήσεις :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2011)

Καλοτάξιδο εύχομαι κι εγώ, στα εγχώρια ύδατα! :) 
Και καλόπιοτη η παρουσίαση, νεράκι γάργαρο να την πιουν οι παριστάμενοι!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2011)

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα, Κόμητα! Και πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα — ένα αντίτυπο θα 'ρθει σίγουρα προς τα 'δώ! :)

ΥΓ Δυστυχώς το απόγευμα αυτής της Πέμπτης είμαι κλεισμένος. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνουν κι άλλες εκδηλώσεις σχετικές με το βιβλίο;


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 11, 2011)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Δυστυχώς το απόγευμα αυτής της Πέμπτης είμαι κλεισμένος. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνουν κι άλλες εκδηλώσεις σχετικές με το βιβλίο;



Ναι, αν και δεν έχουν προγραμματιστεί.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2011)

Ωραία! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2011)

Σχετικό (και ιδιαίτερα δυσάρεστο για όσους, όπως εγώ, βασίζονται σε αυτό το ΜΜΜ):

24ωρη προειδοποιητική απεργία στο Μετρό την Πέμπτη 15/12


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με την Τσαπανίδου στο Τουίτερ, ακυρώθηκε η απεργία. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει.




 @tsapanidou Popi Tsapanidou 
Κανονικά θα κινηθεί το ΜΕΤΡΟ αύριο! Μην αλλάξετε το πρόγραμμα των μετακινήσεών σας.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 15, 2011)

Ναι, η απεργία λέει αφορά την κατασκευαστική του μετρό. Δείτε εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2012)

Σήμερα πήρα το βιβλίο στα χέρια μου. Πολύ καλό, χορταστικό και ταυτόχρονα ευκολοδιάβαστο (κι εδώ βοηθά κι η πολύ καλή μεταφραστική δουλειά που 'χει γίνει), σε πολύ ποιοτική έκδοση. Είναι πάνω από 400 σελίδες (με τις παραπομπές), αλλά το χαίρεσαι. Στη σελ. 35 τσίμπησα και μια ΣτΜ σχετικά με τον όρο «φορολογικός παράδεισος», χεχεχε.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 27, 2012)

Είδες, όμως, Ζαζ, πώς ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας κάνει πάσα για την υποσημείωση αυτή; Ούτε στο μυαλό μου να ήτανε όταν το έγραφε.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2012)

Είναι προφανές ότι η αγγλοσαξονική καθωσπρεπίστικη προσέγγιση περί φοροαποφυγής (ασφάλεια, επομένως: _καταφύγιο_) ρίχνει μια λοξή ματιά στην κυνική προσέγγιση της ηπειρωτικής Ευρώπης (απόλαυση, επομένως: _παράδεισος_). :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 13, 2012)

Ένα bump, μιας κι έχουμε νέα παρουσίαση, για όσους ίσως θελήσουν να παραβρεθούν.






(Ο σπόνσορας, σπόνσορας! Όλα κι όλα!)


----------

